# BFP but afraid AF may still come



## JustLooking_30 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm 11 DPO. My ovulation pattern and luteal phase temps this cycle have been EXACTLY like one i had back in November, its eerie how similar the two are(see my chart).

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b034a

Yesterday I got my first BFP







, and expected temps to go up today indicating that my follicle had been 'saved' by the HCG which is what is supposed to happen. Instead, my temps went down today, exactly like they did in that last cycle, where I had two days of plummeting temps and then AF. I went and POAS, and BFP again! I went to the doc;s office and BFP in the test I gave there as well!

I had a blood draw for beta and progesterone. If the latter is low I'll go on supplements but according to the doc they may not help. Please look at my two charts and tell me whether you would be concerned.

Not much to do now, just to wait.

Interestingly it looks like my progesterone dips when I sleep. All my symptoms of high progesterone- high temps, sore boobs are absent when I woke up today, but returned with a vengeance within literally an hour. Don't know what to make of it!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

todays temp is nowhere near your coverline so stop temping









really, it wont alert you if anything is wrong and it will make you worry somethings wrong even if nothing is. Enjoy your bfp









You will likely (like 99.9% likely unless you are part of the lucky .1% of the population) start to get AF-like cramps if you havent already.

This is a totally normal and VERY much healthy part of early pregnancy... so also nothing to worry about (though having been through it 16 weeks ago... I remember how worrisome it gets, even knowing its normal)


----------



## JustLooking_30 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks!! I can't get over the fear, but I would know one way or the other by dayafter if AF does not show. Its impossible not to be terrified of the temp drop, but I will try to keep from temping tomorrow









I'm too nervous to savor this fully, I can't wait to get past Friday!


----------



## JustLooking_30 (Nov 11, 2009)

So my temps fell again today,and they are just at the coverline.

See my chart,

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b034a

But, based on my urine tests, the beta is rising very nicely. My blood beta yesterday morning was 50 (at 11 DPO), and comparing the urine beta lines yesterday and today, it must have doubled.

Have no clue what is happening, but I'm so scared. My poor little bean is working so hard making all the HCG, but my idiotic body does not seem to be getting the message.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

How was your progesterone level?
I had LPD when I got pregnant with #2, due to nursing, and stopped temping at my BFP and went on to have a healthy pregnancy (up to that BFP, my longest luteal phase was 8 days - I was nursing at the time). Hang in there and try not to stress too much.


----------



## karmab (Jan 29, 2010)

really, try not to let this worry suck out your joy. you had a good blood test and you had your progesterone drawn, so if there is a problem, they will put you on progesterone supplements. you are doing everything right, and there is no reason to think anything is wrong at this point. really, temps after an o is confirmed just dont matter. you can look through the ff chart gallery and see all kinds of charts, some of them are just plain fugly, and those women went on with no problems. if your doc says your progesterone level from your bloodwork is good, you shouldnt worry about your temp! you also make estrogen in pregnancy, and that can lower it.


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karmab* 
you can look through the ff chart gallery and see all kinds of charts, some of them are just plain fugly, and those women went on with no problems.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

sorry don't really know much about this just didn't want to read and not reply.







hope everything turns out to be fine








congratulations


----------



## JustLooking_30 (Nov 11, 2009)

I appreciate the feedback. Got blood drawn for progesterone yesterday, still waiting for the stupid results. RE said go on progesterone, so that I what I will be doing anyway. That, and praying









There seems to be no good explanation for something like this..there are 3 scenarios

I don';t get AF tomorrow
I get AF tomorrow and lose the baby
I get AF tomorrow but the baby survives, this apparently happens to a few women.


----------



## JustLooking_30 (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh well, I found out it would take a week to get my progesterone levels back!
I started suppositories and am now hoping that my little bean is meant to make it.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustLooking_30* 
I appreciate the feedback. Got blood drawn for progesterone yesterday, still waiting for the stupid results. RE said go on progesterone, so that I what I will be doing anyway. That, and praying









There seems to be no good explanation for something like this..there are 3 scenarios

I don';t get AF tomorrow
I get AF tomorrow and lose the baby
*I get AF tomorrow but the baby survives, this apparently happens to a few women*.

ME, ME, ME! This just happened to me! I bled for 7 days thought I lost the baby! Well I am still pregnant







Believe me that BFP 2 weeks after the bleeding stopped was a shocker. Please don't worry to much, it doesn't help


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

PLEASE stop temping! Its really not going to tell you anything and just make you worry even if theres no reason to!


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

look at my chart. I started to temp after I started bleeding (April 9, day 34). My temps are all over the place and I was still pregnant. I agree with Maeryn stop temping...put down the thermometer, I know it is hard


----------



## JustLooking_30 (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, I'm tossing out the thermometer. I swear. The doc(my RE) put me on vaginal progesterone suppositories - is a good idea to take them? Based on BBTs (and comparison to November chart) progesterone IS dropping, should I *try* to fix it? My rationale is, even if nothing is wrong, this cannot hurt anything in the shortterm.

BTW,The dose on the suppositories is insane- 200 mg, I'm going to get them to reduce if I take these longterm.


----------



## JustLooking_30 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *painefaria* 
look at my chart. I started to temp after I started bleeding (April 9, day 34). My temps are all over the place and I was still pregnant. I agree with Maeryn stop temping...put down the thermometer, I know it is hard









Thanks! your post really helps







Quick question, did you have spotting or bleeding for 7 days? because I can see only 2 days of spotting mentioned on your chart.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

I took the bleeding out because FF started a new month. I bled from day 34 to 40, I have it in my notes section but you can't see it. It at least as heavy if not heavier than my regular period.
My Beta was low on 4/9 a 39 but doubled appropriately to 1422 on 4/21.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustLooking_30* 
Ok, I'm tossing out the thermometer. I swear. The doc(my RE) put me on vaginal progesterone suppositories - is a good idea to take them? Based on BBTs (and comparison to November chart) progesterone IS dropping, should I *try* to fix it? My rationale is, even if nothing is wrong, this cannot hurt anything in the shortterm.

BTW,The dose on the suppositories is insane- 200 mg, I'm going to get them to reduce if I take these longterm.

you would only be taking them until 12 weeks or so (meaning 8 weeks from now if you are already 4 weeks) and 200mg is NOT insane, its a fairly normal amount.

Progesterone will not hurt the baby... your body will quickly start producing a large amount on its own... its a hormone that is very necessary to sustain a healthy pregnancy and would be extremely hard to overdose on... (you would basically knock yourself out before you can overdose on it)

A chart that shows a good range of averages is:

Quote:

Progesterone during pregnancy
First Trimester 9-47
Second Trimester 17-147 ng/ml
Third Trimester 55-200 ng/ml
from http://www.justmommies.com/articles/...regnancy.shtml

And thats the amount that goes into your body... the 200mg will not all go in and spike your levels to 200... likely it will cause your levels to be somwhere between 15 and 30 for the first few weeks until the placenta starts taking over progesterone production (which is why it jumps SO MUCH in the second/third trimesters)


----------



## karmab (Jan 29, 2010)

200 mg is the starting dose. many women take 200 mg twice a day, some are on 600mg or 800 mg/day.


----------



## JustLooking_30 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info MaerynPearl and KarmaB. I'm supposed to be taking the suppositories twice a day. I feel crazy sometimes for worrying so much, but then realize I do have good reason to.

I just did a Chart overlay (chart in pink is my current cycle).. look at it and tell me you would not be nervous if you were in my place. Its amazing how reproducible my cycles are. Note: the temps are in different ranges because I was charting in the wrong spot earlier. Had I been doing it correctly I would safely bet my temps in two cycles would be close to identical.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b034a


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

its understandable to be worried but going over this will only convince you that the pregnancy is doomed, even if it isn't (and really any connection is just as likely coincidence)

You are going to be causing yourself a lot of unnecessary stress. Focus on the good. Right now you are pregnant. Worrying will not make anything that is going to happen go away... but it can cause stress to harm what is going on in there and keep you from bonding with that baby.

Worrying is not helpful. Taking progesterone just in case is helpful. Worrying that progesterone will hurt the baby is not helpful (or correct). Seeing the doctor is helpful. Keeping positive thoughts and staying as relaxed as possible is helpful.

Stop obsessing over your chart (yes, easier said than done, I remember quite well) stop temping, stop comparing to non-pregnant charts... this all means nothing after the BFP. Absolutely nothing. It can be totally normal for a pregnant woman's temp to bounce around early in pregnancy... totally healthy... but that worry that temping and seeing that will cause... that is not healthy.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

my pregnancy chart with my DS is lower and less pretty than most of my non-pregnancy charts I've done now while CTA. Don't compare charts. really. It won't make you any more likely to have the baby stick or not by obsessing over the comparison. But added stress could. so relax, pray, and go join your DDC!









ETA: (I didn't mean for that to sound like you should go to your DDC and stop posting here! Vent away! lol)


----------



## JustLooking_30 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to relax and take it easy. I'm going to give my friend all my thermometers and tell her not to give them back even if I beg.









Hopefully this will all end well, and if not, then it was the way it was meant to go.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Moved to fertility from ttc...


----------



## JustLooking_30 (Nov 11, 2009)

Update which I think will be useful for the future browsers. I got my progesterone levels back:

11 dPO 36.5 ng/ml (note my BBT started falling at this day)
17 dPO 42 ng/ml

So I'm at the high end of the spectrum for first trimester progesterone levels







, but my temp STILL dropped. Have been off the progesterone for a while now and things are looking good, the betas are very high.

Moral of the story: If your temps drop, check your progesterone, but don't panic!


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

That's great! Congrats!


----------

